# Thinking about a Bell & Ross



## loonacy

Hello all,

I went to a local AD today to try on some watches for an upcoming purchase I am planning. I tried on several Omega, Breitling and even a Rolex. Although they were all nice non really stood out (except maybe the Breitling Transocean). Then the sales person brought me over to the Bell & Ross area and showed me one of these....















I have to say I was blown away. It felt great on wrist and it was very well made IMO (even with a standard ETA movement). I guess I came here for some encouragement as B&R doesn't really have the "lineage" of the other brands. Should I worry about that much? Do you think B&R could turn into this over the years or are they more of a "fashion" watch? I know posting in the B&R forums could give me some bias answers but are they worth the money?

Thanks for any input


----------



## mpalmer

I think that is a very sharp looking watch. I certainly admire it. 

Is it worth the money? Well that depends on how much you like the look. You are paying heavily for design and aesthetics, so to make the price worth it, it's key you are really smitten. While B&R sometimes gets some criticism for prices, I don't see what they do as being any different than what Panerai did before before rolling out their manufacture movements.


----------



## JonS1967

I'm not an expert by any means but I've owned this B&R Vintage 126 since I bought it new in 2003. The quality of the watch is fantastic. In my opinion it was well worth the money. The design your looking at is a real beauty. I wouldn't hesitate on purchasing another B&R someday. Good luck with your decision. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal

I held that exact model (as well as many others) before buying my Bell & Ross.

What I love about that model is the hands have this beautiful warm copper (rose gold?) color. Absolutely killer on the black dial. Drop dead gorgeous.

Even John Mayer at Hoodinke admired the B&R vintage models.

As you already realize, Bell & Ross won't have the admiration of the vast majority of the rank and file watch snobs. But eventually, every collector has to buy a piece that he finds beautiful in his own eyes.

In my opinion these pieces far exceed any common "fashion" watch. The finishing, design, balance and build quality is up there with any company. And if you don't mind a "humble" ETA movement, they are wonderful pieces.

Don't hesitate my friend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystro

I own all the others. B&R stands out from the herd and that's what I like about it. For me, B&R is the most exciting new horological brand released in the last 40 years.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

very nice. I didn't know they produce round watches.


----------



## publandlord

cufflinkcraze said:


> very nice. I didn't know they produce round watches.


That will be the fault of the B&R marketing dept then 

Snobs will put their noses up etc and that's a good reason alone to consider one... the build is as good as anything else in the £1,500-£2,500 price range (Longines, TAG, ML) and just like all those, they have ETA movements too. Dials are better than either, with the possible exception of some of the finer Longines which are tough competition at that price level.

Comparison with in-house Rolex Omega Panerai etc etc is pointless unless someone can tell you which of those brands is available new from a dealer at under £2,000


----------



## funkeruski

If you decide to pull the trigger, look at the sales forum and watchrecon.com to look for a pre-owned one. Avoid that dealer premium mark up if possible.


----------



## timetostart

I've only been paying attention to watches for a year or so, so take my opinion with a grain of salt. 

My first "real" watch purchase (i.e. mechanical) was a BR 123 early this year. At the time, I knew nothing of movements and their respective lineages, and my only criteria were handsome design and maximum versatility. I was heavily considering a Sinn, which is how I ended up learning about Bell&Ross. 

After a few months on the forums and some internal shame over buying such an expensive "fashion" watch, I flipped it and put the money towards a Panerai, which I rarely wore. Recently I sold that and picked up a Sinn 556i and a Junghans Max Bill. The PAM was an amazing specimen, but lacked the wearability and versatility of the BR. I don't regret the sale, because it's all part of the journey, but the 123 stands out as a very usable and versatile watch. 

I'm about to pull the trigger on a 126 Sport, and feel like I'm coming home. Some purists may scoff at the brand, but like many others I find the designs too compelling to ignore. Unlike the usual suspects like Omega, Rolex , Tag and Breitling, Bell&Ross have some swagger and energy that are sorely missing in the horological landscape. And, as stated above, most of the contenders in the same price range use ETA as the workhorse movement du jour. I certainly see nothing wrong with a standardized and easily serviceable movement at this price point, and for the money no one beats the design acumen of BR. 

Snobs be damned, these are well-made, extremely handsome and versatile timepieces that will age very well. 

Above all, if it speaks to you more than the others, do what pleases you. Life is too short. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I own Rolex, Panerai, Omega, and Eterna... as well as my 2003 B&R Vintage 126. For the life of me I don't understand why anyone would look down on B&R! In many ways, I find my B&R to be on par with all the aforementioned brands. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of you like it. The reality is that the majority of people in our daily lives have no clue what watch you're wearing so I say buy what you like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

timetostart said:


> I've only been paying attention to watches for a year or so, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.
> 
> My first "real" watch purchase (i.e. mechanical) was a BR 123 early this year. At the time, I knew nothing of movements and their respective lineages, and my only criteria were handsome design and maximum versatility. I was heavily considering a Sinn, which is how I ended up learning about Bell&Ross.
> 
> After a few months on the forums and some internal shame over buying such an expensive "fashion" watch, I flipped it and put the money towards a Panerai, which I rarely wore. Recently I sold that and picked up a Sinn 556i and a Junghans Max Bill. The PAM was an amazing specimen, but lacked the wearability and versatility of the BR. I don't regret the sale, because it's all part of the journey, but the 123 stands out as a very usable and versatile watch.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a 126 Sport, and feel like I'm coming home. Some purists may scoff at the brand


As said, a good enough reason alone to consider one! Although strictly speaking, doing the _opposite _of what brand snobs would suggest is almost as bad as paying attention to their dullard opinions and buying darling watch brands only...


> Above all, if it speaks to you more than the others, do what pleases you. Life is too short.


Exactly. If watch snobs are going to give you their money for you to spend, buy all means buy Nomos PAM Omega Sinn GS Max Bill etc. that you don't really like and don't really want. But until then...


----------



## Mike Smith

Everyone is dead on - in the price range it's a great watch. The round ones are my favorites. The square ones are a little too big for me. I also agree that no one notices brands, more the looks. I had a Stuhrling Original that was $100 that I bought in college. I got more comments on that than I do my Speedy that I own now, or my Black Bay ... If you like it, go for it!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I don't like the square B&Rs but I like the other models. I adore their Sinn collaboration, check out the prices on those to see where unusual examples are headed residual value-wise.

It's a mid-tier brand, _very_ design-orientated but the value proposition is something only you can decide. B&R is a more modestly-priced French Bremont, almost, the back-story has some similarities.


----------



## WatchScene

Agree. I own Rolex and Omega watches, but keep coming back to Bell & Ross timepieces because I like the simplicity and uniqueness of the design. The golden heritage is a beautiful design and its well crafted. You're making a purchase for yourself, if you like the look after comparing to other alternatives, then you will enjoy wearing it. If you are focused on getting a brand with history, movement innovation and horology in general, then spend more time researching alternatives.


----------



## JonS1967

*Thinking about a Bell & Ross*

This article is interesting: https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/24455/click

Here's a link to his first review of a beige 123. I think this says it all: http://timeandtidewatches.com/depth-bell-ross-vintage-br-123-original-beige/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragoon218

It's hip to be square

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inater

I had this internal struggle with the Bell and Ross also. I have liked them for a long time and what kept me from buying them was learning about the ETA movement they use. I don't want to be that guy that says "it has to be in-house" but after talking to people and hearing that you're paying all that money just for the looks I passed and went for the new black bay. I'm huge into cars and the beautiful engines that are inside of them, so after hearing its like a bmw with a toyota engine it kinda put it on hold for me. There is nothing wrong with that and im sure one day I will get over it but just not right now. 

Now with that said I really love the br123 sport heritage and if I saw someone wearing one I would totally geek and ask them all about it.

Also not sure if you travel but I was just in London and with where the pound is at they are around 1k cheaper there.


----------



## publandlord

Inater said:


> I had this internal struggle with the Bell and Ross also. I have liked them for a long time and what kept me from buying them was learning about the ETA movement they use. I don't want to be that guy that says "it has to be in-house" but after talking to people and hearing that you're paying all that money just for the looks I passed and went for the new black bay. I'm huge into cars and the beautiful engines that are inside of them, so after hearing its like a bmw with a toyota engine it kinda put it on hold for me.


Cool, now try to buy a brand new BMW for the price of a Toyota


----------



## sean.scott

Or get a BMW engine repaired for the price of a Toyota repair


----------



## voiceman

If style is important to you, and you like the style of the B&R, buy it. I never gave B&R much thought because of the large size of the BR-01 series. Then I saw the BR-03 models at 42mm and I fell in love as soon as it was on my wrist! If you buy what you like you will never be sorry. IMHO.


----------



## senorgreg

B&R makes a really great watch. I've had the pleasure of owning an 02 & 03, but never any of the "round" versions. I've always thought about it, but I think for me I"m keeping my eye out for one that I come across that's preowned. Not sure yet that I want to pay retail on one, but who knows one day. 

Also love all the strap options that can give you so many different looks on this watch. All in all, a versatile watch that won't be on everyone's wrist. That for me alone goes a long way knowing that I won't see my watch on everyone else. Uniqueness is fun, especially when people will ask you about your timepiece.


----------



## mosritemike

For what it's worth...I've had a few B&R and I think the point above is most relevant - if it speaks to you...then don't worry about the long term brand potential...that's outside of your hands as it is! I always enjoyed the crystal on the BR123 I had and the fit and finish was top notch


----------



## freshprince357

B&R has held a relatively strong market position in the luxury market against other heavy hitting boutique brands. I think their quality of craftsmanship, French origin, and loyalty to sticking with their design strategy while still innovating have made it so they can keep battling against the titans of the field. I'd say if you really fall in love with it, you should go for it. I thought B&R might take a dip a few years ago but they are still going strong.


----------



## Hirsty

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I don't like the square B&Rs but I like the other models. I adore their Sinn collaboration, check out the prices on those to see where unusual examples are headed residual value-wise.


My Diver 300, of that era, is holding its price. Over the past year I have seen 4 or 5 examples. The lowest was from a private seller at £50 less than I paid for it (via the online B&R boutique), the highest was slightly under £300 more.


----------



## branl33

funkeruski said:


> If you decide to pull the trigger, look at the sales forum and watchrecon.com to look for a pre-owned one. Avoid that dealer premium mark up if possible.


Well put. Was looking for a BR123 GMT but balked at first hand prices and even those pre-owned ones. Patience was rewarded when I chanced upon an almost mint piece with only minor buckle blemishes at a very reasonable price. Happy hunting.


----------



## Ty Ku

Great quality watch, especially when you handle one in person. Definitely recommend the brand. Both Br01 and Br03 fit great, but for some reason the cool colors only go to the Br03's.


----------



## wes51st

I think B&R have some fantastic looking models and if there's one you really like, pick that. Don't worry about any branding interference, they'll be made to a high standard and if you'll have it for years who cares how others perceive it. In addition to that, I'd be much more interested by a B&R over an Omega or Rolex if I saw someone wearing it, because I have the other two and it's a bold choice to pick something outside the herd.


----------



## drthmaul

Great thread. 

I, too, am looking at that model (but the blue dial variation.)


----------



## gerrit75

branl33 said:


> Well put. Was looking for a BR123 GMT but balked at first hand prices and even those pre-owned ones. Patience was rewarded when I chanced upon an almost mint piece with only minor buckle blemishes at a very reasonable price. Happy hunting.
> 
> View attachment 10717442


Wow, that one is just plain beautiful! May I ask what price range you managed to find it in?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

